# Nate Diaz calls Bryan Caraway 'biggest f*g in the world'



## onip69 (Oct 14, 2012)

> Nate Diaz calls Bryan Caraway 'biggest *** in the world' for accepting submission of the night bonus
> 
> By Mookie Alexander on May 16 2013, 3:58p 
> 
> ...


http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2013/5/1...yan-caraway-biggest-***-in-the-world-mma-news


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Rules are there for a reason, you can't blame a guy for taking free money. Who the hell is going to pass up on 65k on principle when they are rules in place that gave him the money by default.


----------



## Purgetheweak (Apr 23, 2012)

Caraway deserved it anyways, he got the bonuses up $15 000.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

I think Nate Diaz is the figuratively the biggest idiot I've ever heard of in the world. His brother is just a bit larger then he is.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

People seem to think Marijuana isn't a big deal mainly because it is the Woody Allen of drugs. Problem is federal law disagrees with them. Healy knew that it is illegal to do Marijuana but did it anyways. He gets no sympathy from me.


----------



## JASONJRF (Nov 3, 2009)

It shouldnt be illegal is the problem.


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

I don't think normal recreational marijuana use warrants the illegal status it currently has. But since the consequences of it's use at an administerial level are in fact known, I have little sympathy for someone who chooses to be caught.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Tough words for somebody coming from a "please, no more..." loss.
Sure Nate is against "stupid" rules like avoiding known banned substances or making weight. We knew that.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Meh. He took the check, never claimed he had the best sub..Caraway isn't financially as set as these other guys. Who could blame him.

Sent from my GT-S5660 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## The Best Around (Oct 18, 2011)

Yes someone will reject a year's salary in one bonus check..I feel like it is customary for a Diaz to do something publicly dumb every month.


----------



## REiN (Mar 30, 2008)

Oh yeah Nate? Well, your a pee pee head!


----------



## anderton46 (Apr 23, 2010)

Rauno said:


> Meh. He took the check, never claimed he had the best sub..Caraway isn't financially as set as these other guys. Who could blame him.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5660 using VerticalSports.Com App


I don't think he's having a go at Caraway for accepting someone else's bonus. He's just having a dig at him because the Diaz's are mates with Rousey and she hates Caraway.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Dana isn't cutting anyone. How quickly he forgets the hot water he landed himself in for using the same term. 

Diaz will get a talking to and nothing more. And considering Caraway likes to threaten women, I take no issue with someone calling him a ***.


----------



## ptw (Aug 13, 2009)

This is a political issue. We all know marijuana doesn't give the user any advantage with fighting, in most cases it's debilitating. At least we all get to witness how big of a joke the world is, the fact that they function with this bureaucratic mentality is reason enough to go live in the woods away from society.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jan 5, 2013)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Dana isn't cutting anyone. How quickly he forgets the hot water he landed himself in for using the same term.
> 
> Diaz will get a talking to and nothing more. And considering Caraway likes to threaten women, I take no issue with someone calling him a ***.


People can learn from their mistakes, especially on a hot button topic like this.

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Nate's stock just keeps plummeting more and more by the second. He's committing career suicide with the shit he's been saying, and getting headkicked into oblivion didn't help either. 

He obviously won't get cut but I wouldn't be surprised if he got fined and 'suspended'. But as we saw from the Mitrione situation, getting a UFC suspension honestly isn't that bad. His next match will probably be against a lesser name though. Probably some relatively no-name guy but a good fighter, like the winner or loser of Dos Anjos/Dunham.


----------



## Hexabob69 (Nov 8, 2008)

Nate Diaz suspended... LOL

http://espn.go.com/mma/story/_/id/9...ed-indefinitely-homophobic-slur-bryan-caraway


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

AlphaDawg said:


> Nate's stock just keeps plummeting more and more by the second. He's committing career suicide with the shit he's been saying, and getting headkicked into oblivion didn't help either.
> 
> He obviously won't get cut but I wouldn't be surprised if he got fined and 'suspended'. But as we saw from the Mitrione situation, getting a UFC suspension honestly isn't that bad. His next match will probably be against a lesser name though. Probably some relatively no-name guy but a good fighter, like the winner or loser of Dos Anjos/Dunham.


Isn't that the way of the Diaz family though?


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Canadian Psycho said:


> And considering Caraway *likes to threaten women*, I take no issue with someone calling him a ***.


Yeah, what a coward this Caraway. I know another guy that thretened slapping a woman and worse, later one he did not man up to admit what he said and made himself a fool in live TV. Double cowardness, I guess...:wink03:


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

your a real class act nate. :thumbsdown:


----------



## dlxrevolution (Jul 16, 2009)

Man, Nate Diaz is just sounden off these days ain't he? Someone get this guy his own show. :laugh:


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Stun Gun said:


> Isn't that the way of the Diaz family though?


They've said some stupid things in the past but not as bad as what Nate has been saying lately. Calling Caraway a f-- was the dumbest thing he could possibly do. Nate could have called him anything besides the the big three, and no one would have cared. He could have called Caraway a p****, a bitch, an ass clown, a loser and STILL got his point across. Nope. He chose f--. 

It's also silly as **** to call Healy an 'innocent man,' as if he's some poor victim of society. Yea, it's a dumb rule but Healy knew exactly what would happen if he got caught. He's an idiot for smoking weed before a fight, and it's his own fault for getting caught.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

If he gets cut that's basically "how not to run a sports organization" 101.


The UFC is really playing with fire here


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

I hope dana cuts him and nick and it bites that bald **** in his hypocritical head I have had enough of him this past year and a half, bryan tate is a *** he's miesha tates manslave and he's stupid quote on why he doesn't like weed or anyone who smokes it is even more proof.

Also since when do fighters have to be ******* nice to eachother, people watch the sport for the exact opposite reason.


----------



## Purgetheweak (Apr 23, 2012)

I guess the Diaz's are learning the hard way what the term 'public relations' means...


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

This is so dumb. Clearly Nate didn't intend to insult the homosexuality community. He was calling Caraway a *** because he was being a ***. Can people not tell the difference or do they just like to act all hot and bothered by anything they can?


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

http://www.mmafighting.com/2013/5/16/4338658/nate-diaz-suspended-after-controversial-tweet

Suspended


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

I'm the last person to be upset about Nate Diaz getting suspended, but seriously? I mean Caraway lobbied for the bonus money which itself is kind of an eye rolling thing to do. Or a ***got thing to do, for that matter.

I swear it's like we're supposed to kiss every kind of social and racial minorities asses. And I'm a triple minority.

Female
Racial mutt
Bisexual

Hopefully this pisses Nate off enough that he quits and him and his ****nut brother will go away.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Ari said:


> I'm the last person to be upset about Nate Diaz getting suspended, but seriously? I mean Caraway lobbied for the bonus money which itself is kind of an eye rolling thing to do. Or a ***got thing to do, for that matter.
> 
> I swear it's like we're supposed to kiss every kind of social and racial minorities asses. And I'm a triple minority.
> 
> ...


I don't think it was just about caraway lobbying for money like a pauper on twitter, it was also his statement about how he hates weed and has no symptahy for healy and he hates people who use weed even though it has nothing to do with him and he has never tried it, and also the fact we all know he has been a dick since tuf 14 ended.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

UFC_OWNS said:


> I don't think it was just about caraway lobbying for money like a pauper on twitter, it was also his statement about how he hates weed and has no symptahy for healy and he hates people who use weed even though it has nothing to do with him and he has never tried it, and also the fact we all know he has been a dick since tuf 14 ended.


Trust me I don't like Caraway. I just think the lobbying for the bonus was what triggered Diaz' tweet. Diaz is in another world though if he thinks Healy is an "innocent man", he broke the rules. But the consensus stands, Bryan Caraway is a tool.

This suspension is garbage, worse than the Mitrione "suspension".


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

it is pretty pathetic to lobby for a bonus that isn't really yours anyways since your's was over a mediocre opponent in a bad fight and an average submission.


----------



## dave-stjohn (Nov 10, 2009)

GDPofDRB said:


> I don't think normal recreational marijuana use warrants the illegal status it currently has. But since the consequences of it's use at an administerial level are in fact known, I have little sympathy for someone who chooses to be caught.


Move up here to WA. state. On the news today they announced the guidelines of how to apply to the liqour control board for your license to sell weed to the public. I wonder if the fight in Seattle will the fighters get a pass as part of getting their fight license?


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

UFC_OWNS said:


> it is pretty pathetic to lobby for a bonus that isn't really yours anyways since your's was over a mediocre opponent in a bad fight and an average submission.


Agreed.... but hey... id do the same for 65k :thumbsup:


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

SideWays222 said:


> Agreed.... but hey... id do the same for 65k :thumbsup:


Rather than whine about an undeserved bonus, I would be happy that I got a UFC career and miesha tate azz and she's also in the UFC, first world problems mang


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

UFC_OWNS said:


> Rather than whine about an undeserved bonus, I would be happy that I got a UFC career and miesha tate azz and she's also in the UFC, first world problems mang


Why not have it all???

Yea he did kinda whine about it. Maybe would have been better if he just said "Hey since the bonus money got taken away and i am the only Sub victory of the event left can i get the Sub Bonus Money??"

I dont really see anything wrong with it... as if there is only 1 sub victory of the night then the bonus goes to him automatically (Except in Frank Mirs KO case). N i would rather the money go back to a fighter or fighter"s" then Dana or Fertitas pockets.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

or a better approach was dont wine about weed or healy after you get the money like a rat


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

People still interpret the word *** as a homosexual slur in 2013? 

Cool story.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Rygu said:


> People still interpret the word *** as a homosexual slur in 2013?
> 
> Cool story.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

UFC_OWNS said:


> or a better approach was dont wine about weed or healy after you get the money like a rat



tbh i did not even see what else he said. I only saw the tweet about asking for the money.



Rygu said:


> People still interpret the word *** as a homosexual slur in 2013?
> 
> Cool story.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Sometimes (every time) I think political correctness is a means for racist, homophobic and sexist people to censor themselves. Obviously they must think everybody else uses words in the same hateful manner. Most of the time a word is just a word.

PC or not, don't let your boss hear about it you, Nate you dumbass.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> Sometimes (every time) I think political correctness is a means for racist, homophobic and sexist people to censor themselves. Obviously they must think everybody else uses words in the same hateful manner. Most of the time a word is just a word.


Yeah that's another thing, I would rather know up front what people are really like instead of hiding it all under political correctness, bill o reilly could be in lovely with nazi propaganda for all we know.


----------



## The Best Around (Oct 18, 2011)

Pretty sure Amare Stoudemire on the Knicks got fined for calling someone else that. Most people in life cant say that in front if their boss and get away with it. And lol @ the idea of any mid range fighter or person on the planet turning down a 65K bonus. It is deservingly his by default.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Lol the irony of saying someone deserves something via default


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Interal investigation....

Get the **** out.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

Yea the Diaz brothers are idiots & I don't give a damn what happens to them but this PC bullshit is annoying & the suspension is ridiculous. Damn ppl get butthurt over anything these days.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

mmaswe82 said:


> Yea the Diaz brothers are idiots & I don't give a damn what happens to them but this PC bullshit is annoying & the suspension is ridiculous. Damn ppl get butthurt over anything these days.


It's clear that this episode was the last drop to overfill the bow of crap. Nate has a long list of misbehaviors that only appear not being so bad because he is Nick's brother. 
It's just like in your company. You hear somebody was sacked supposely for something silly, but in the end, there was a long list of wrongdoings never disclosed for ethical or other reasons.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

This very forum will ban you for calling another member a [email protected] I struggle to think of a sport that wont come down heavy on any of its competitors calling on of their peers a [email protected] It's been long established that you dont say that shit in earshot of the public if you are involved in major TV sports.

Sure, if you dont want to be a celebrity. Get the sponsorships. Make the big money. etc. Then go right ahead and insult whoever you want. But if you want your job in the biggest MMA organization in the world and want to be paid well, then shut your fecking gob and tow the line.

Why are you doing this Nate? I usually love the way you roll, but since the Thomson fight, you've said some dumb shit.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

I know said diaz messed up, but Danan white has no grounds to suspend him lol. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JjAHM5osXlM


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

marcthegame said:


> I know said diaz messed up, but Danan white has no grounds to suspend him lol.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JjAHM5osXlM


5 years old bro. No national tv. No worries.

Look, this is nothing to do with hypocrisy. The UFC has signed a deal with Fox. The climate has changed. Doesnt matter if you hate gay people or not. Thats your decision and you have every right to feel however. But if you sign a contract that tells you to shut your cakehole, then you shut it. If you want to be free to say what you want, then dont sign the fecking contract.

Dana signed it. And he hasn't said anything caveman since. I'm sure he wants to... but he hasn't.


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

Soojooko said:


> 5 years old bro. No national tv. No worries.
> 
> Look, this is nothing to do with hypocrisy. The UFC has signed a deal with Fox. The climate has changed. Doesnt matter if you hate gay people or not. Thats your decision and you have every right to feel however. But if you sign a contract that tells you to shut your cakehole, then you shut it. If you want to be free to say what you want, then dont sign the fecking contract.
> 
> Dana signed it. And he hasn't said anything caveman since. I'm sure he wants to... but he hasn't.


Sportsman & soojoo I guess you are right, you both make valid points. Diaz has messed up before & also I didn't take the fox thing into consideration. I hate when stuff gets too PC but indeed most sports would have a problem with the f*g word. He should just have called him a b*tch, p*ssy or whatever, altho I bet he would get into trouble for that as well.


----------



## Swp (Jan 2, 2010)

This is ******* pathetic srsly... ffs , suspending a fighter for insulting another fighter ?? since when its that a suspension cause , they insult eachother every time ffs... this is just ridiculos god damn , ******* pathetic for ufc


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

I personally am starting to think Nate did this to get released. Even though both brothers are known to say some dumb shit, Nate usually only does closer to fight time and against people he is fighting. I think Nate wants to fight in Nicks new promotion and this is all Cesar Gracie scheming.

/tin foil hat


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

If I had a chance to work for the biggest and best paying company in my industry, and their contract stipulated that I'm not allowed to ever say the word "sausage"? Guess what... I would sign the fecking thing and I would not say sausage. It's not rocket science.

These fighters are plain dumb. They want the big fights. They want the sponsors. They want the money. As if those things come with no conditions at all.

Political correctness is irrelevant. We are all free to hate on whatever demographic we choose. That's our right, thank heavens. But to expect anybody who employs you to not give a shit about anything you say in the workplace? Stupidity of the highest order.


----------



## The Best Around (Oct 18, 2011)

UFC_OWNS said:


> Lol the irony of saying someone deserves something via default


He does. If the fight is a no contest, then the submission is invalid. So therefore if he had the only submission, he would automatically get submission of the night. On the Nog/Couture card I remember there being one guy who got a submission so he automatically got the award. That would be like there being a raffle and only one person draws their name into the hat, they'd be the automatic winner. Nate Diaz is just a moron and can't grasp the concept of someone claiming they should be awarded $65,000, getting it, and being happy with it.


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

I've said it 1000 times now. How do the Diaz brothers have any fans?


----------



## SmackyBear (Feb 14, 2008)

Remember when Budweiser threatened to pull its advertising dollars from the UFC over fighter conduct?

Because Nate didn't.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

He ought to have used 'fanny bandit'. It comes across as less offensive/hostile.


----------



## onip69 (Oct 14, 2012)

> UFC suspends Nate Diaz for 90 days, fines him $20,000 for derogatory tweet
> by MMAjunkie.com Staff on May 17, 2013 at 8:45 pm ET
> 
> A day after handing Nate Diaz an indefinite suspension pending an investigation, the UFC has come up with its terms for the recent lightweight title challenger.
> ...


http://www.mmajunkie.com/news/2013/...-90-days-fines-him-20000-for-derogatory-tweet


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Wow. 20k for dropping a swear word I couldn't even read because it was bleeped out on every news site. This is pretty freaking ridiculous. Nate might be wrong but I don't think the UFC had any reason at all to interfere in this situation.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

20k? Really? The insult was directed at a straight guy with a hot girlfriend, and the guy didn't even care. Caraway himself said "Everyone is entitled to their opinion." If he doesn't care, why the **** should anyone else? Just a bunch of sensitive retards making a fuss over nothing. You're offended? Boo hoo, get over it. That's life. He could have went on some rant about how he hates black people and misses slavery, I wouldn't care. Sure I'd think he's an idiot, but by no means would he deserve to be punished for speaking his mind on a social media outlet made for speaking your mind.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

AlphaDawg said:


> 20k? Really? The insult was directed at a straight guy with a hot girlfriend, and the guy didn't even care. Caraway himself said "Everyone is entitled to their opinion." If he doesn't care, why the **** should anyone else? Just a bunch of sensitive retards making a fuss over nothing. You're offended? Boo hoo, get over it. That's life. He could have went on some rant about how he hates black people and misses slavery, I wouldn't care. Sure I'd think he's an idiot, but by no means would he deserve to be punished for speaking his mind on a social media outlet made for speaking your mind.


You really dont get it do you? Tell you what, maybe one day you'll be in charge of a billion dollar sports franchise. Maybe one day you'll be signed up to a major TV network. Maybe one day one of your very well paid fighters will go ahead, break their contracts with said TV network and say something totally dumb in public. Then we'll see if you do something about it or not.

*sigh*... some people in this thread are acting like this is some kind of spit in the eye of human rights. Its not. Nate Diaz can say whatever he wants. He can think whatever he wants. Hes 100% free to do that. Hes also 100% free to work for whoever he wants. Somebody with a contract that allows him to say whatever he fancies without any fear. But he *chose* to fight for the UFC and FOX.

Its got feck all to do with political correctness. Anybody doing any job needs to adhere to their contract, regardless whether they argee with whats written in it or not. It's that simple. Its not politics. Its business.




Canadian Psycho said:


> He ought to have used 'fanny bandit'. It comes across as less offensive/hostile.


... and considerably more amusing. :laugh:


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> It's clear that this episode was the last drop to overfill the bow of crap. Nate has a long list of misbehaviors that only appear not being so bad because he is Nick's brother.


Other than flipping Cerrone off in the cage....what is this long list of things you speak of?


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Other than flipping Cerrone off in the cage....what is this long list of things you speak of?


Sorry, I was completely wrong. I could not find anything bad about Nate Diaz attitude. Actually, Nate Diaz is one of the most well regarded fighters in MMA history and that quote of mine just exposed me as a "hater". :thumbsup:


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> Sorry, I was completely wrong. I could not find anything bad about Nate Diaz attitude. Actually, Nate Diaz is one of the most well regarded fighters in MMA history and that quote of mine just exposed me as a "hater". :thumbsup:


Never said he had a good attitude. Attitude has nothing to do with what you said. I posted, because I think people don't like certain fighters, like in Nate's case...and they get these ideas in their head that they are criminals or had a bunch of problems. But just because you don't like his attitude, doesn't really mean much as far as a long list of "problems".


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Never said he had a good attitude. Attitude has nothing to do with what you said. I posted, because I think people don't like certain fighters, like in Nate's case...and they get these ideas in their head that they are criminals or had a bunch of problems. But just because you don't like his attitude, doesn't really mean much as far as a long list of "problems".


Never said he is a criminal, but he certainly could play one in any movie.










So many against one...good example, Nate. And live TV. Very professional.






Look, I think it's easier you to say what you like about him. I am sure we will agree in a few things.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

SmackyBear said:


> Remember when Budweiser threatened to pull its advertising dollars from the UFC over fighter conduct?
> 
> Because Nate didn't.


So much win here.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

I forgot about the brawl. Yes count that up as 1 instance of misconduct. That I know from him. When his teammate was being harassed after a win by a drunk fighter who wasn't even supposed to be in the cage. Yes it looks bad. Strikeforce was more to blame for letting a tanked Mayhem in there when he had no business being there. But yes, he reacted and was apart of it.

What is your point with the picture though? So smoking marijuana legally is a crime or a misbehavior? Hmm...

Jon Jones has a longer/worse list of misbehaviors, yet he is looked upon as a great champ. 

Nick has had his handful of real problems he has caused. But Nate really hasn't, other than being apart of a dumb brawl that shouldn't of happened. Where respected guys like Gil and Shields reacted to as well.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

jonnyg4508 said:


> What is your point with the picture though? So smoking marijuana legally is a crime or a misbehavior? Hmm...


That was just a joke I wrote about you referring to ppl calling him a criminal. No biggy. As I said before, I don't think he is. 
I can't approve his conduct because for me this is a sport and I believe he doesn't really knows the meaning of sportsmanship. That's all. What do you like about this guy anyway?



jonnyg4508 said:


> Jon Jones has a longer/worse list of misbehaviors, yet he is looked upon as a great champ.


Not by me...


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> That was just a joke I wrote about you referring to ppl calling him a criminal. No biggy. As I said before, I don't think he is.
> I can't approve his conduct because for me this is a sport and I believe he doesn't really knows the meaning of sportsmanship. That's all. What do you like about this guy anyway?
> 
> 
> Not by me...


Like the way he brings the fight. Like his well-roundedness. Like the fact that he and his brother treat it as a fight still instead of a contest. Like the candid replies to questions. Like and respect that they are willing to put money and opportunities on the line in order to be who they are. 

I was just wondering, because many rag on Nate, yet for few reasons. Dana in the past (I think after Nick had his deal) said he has never had a problem with Nate.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Like the way he brings the fight.


I hate his disrespectful taunting, but he is a good fighter, I reckon.



jonnyg4508 said:


> Like his well-roundedness.


I respect that.



jonnyg4508 said:


> Like the fact that he and his brother treat it as a fight still instead of a contest.


Fundamental source of their utter unprofessionalism and point we'll never agree about.



jonnyg4508 said:


> Like the candid replies to questions.


I frankly don't think he understands or care about most questions he is asked.



jonnyg4508 said:


> Like and respect that they are willing to put money and opportunities on the line in order to be who they are.


I don't think they care about money the way most people do and I can't say this would be any demerit anyway.



jonnyg4508 said:


> I was just wondering, because many rag on Nate, yet for few reasons. Dana in the past (I think after Nick had his deal) said he has never had a problem with Nate.


His disrespectiful attitude, flipping birds to his opponents at any occasion, including live events, tell me how imature and unprofessional he is. I can't respect an athlete who disrespect their co-workers just for the sake of it, meaning, even with no previous bad blood. This belongs to street fights and even there, some respect must exist.


----------



## StandThemUp (May 30, 2008)

Bonnar426 said:


> People seem to think Marijuana isn't a big deal mainly because it is the Woody Allen of drugs. Problem is federal law disagrees with them. Healy knew that it is illegal to do Marijuana but did it anyways. He gets no sympathy from me.


UFC fighters and many other people now (determined State by State) are perfectly within their legal rights to smoke weed. I don't know where Healy is from, but if he is from a State where Weed is now legal (with more and more to follow) he was well within his rights to smoke weed. The problem is, it wasn't out of his system by the time he was tested. And that's the debate. While the commisions don't say you can't smoke weed on your own time, they say you can't be under the influence during a fight. And with Marijuana, it can stay in your systems for weeks and weeks after you have smoked it and after you are under the influence.

So this has nothing to do with Federal Law. Soon, in most States it won't be a crime to possess and smoke weed. But fighters, need to be sure it's out of their system before they are tested. If it is, they are fine. If not, well, until the rule changes, they will get popped.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

StandThemUp said:


> UFC fighters and many other people now (determined State by State) are perfectly within their legal rights to smoke weed. I don't know where Healy is from, but if he is from a State where Weed is now legal (with more and more to follow) he was well within his rights to smoke weed. The problem is, it wasn't out of his system by the time he was tested. And that's the debate. While the commisions don't say you can't smoke weed on your own time, they say you can't be under the influence during a fight. And with Marijuana, it can stay in your systems for weeks and weeks after you have smoked it and after you are under the influence.
> 
> So this has nothing to do with Federal Law. Soon, in most States it won't be a crime to possess and smoke weed. But fighters, need to be sure it's out of their system before they are tested. If it is, they are fine. If not, well, until the rule changes, they will get popped.


Exactly. Alcohol is totally legal. To do some activities under the influence of alcohol is not. The house rules will prevail. I can walk in sandals and no shirts on, but I can't go to work like that. It's really that simple.


----------

